# Renting a room...



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi people, just wondering if renting a room is a viable option to enable me to move to Dubai? Potentially the package I am looking at would not be huge and most accommodation I can see is pretty pricey.


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

Harms100 said:


> Hi people, just wondering if renting a room is a viable option to enable me to move to Dubai? Potentially the package I am looking at would not be huge and most accommodation I can see is pretty pricey.


You can rent a room, although I think it might be illegal? Not enforced if it is. The best place to look is on dubizzle and in notices in local supermarkets etc. However, I'd seriously consider what package you are getting of the salary isn't high & there's no housing allowance or anything. Will you seriously be able to live off of whatever salary you have been offered? I'd start to negotiate!


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Wow - maybe illegal??? I'll dig a bit deeper and see what I can find out. 

Is negotiating usually expected by the employer, I am keen to try and get more but at the same time don't want to put them off too much.


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

Harms100 said:


> Wow - maybe illegal??? I'll dig a bit deeper and see what I can find out.
> 
> Is negotiating usually expected by the employer, I am keen to try and get more but at the same time don't want to put them off too much.


There's loads of info on here about room sharing. I think as long your landlord knows that there is multiple occupancy then you're ok. 
Negotiating is definitely expected, everyone negotiates their contracts so definitely push to make sure you get a good package in terms of salary, flights home, health care, schooling too if you have kids


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks I will do. It's just for me, do ideally I would get accommodation covered and more money....but I guess everyone thinks that way!!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Sharing an apartment is not illegal (but if the rental agreement does not allow it then the landlord would be within his rights to evict you). However, if you are sharing an apartment with a member of the opposite sex, it would be deemed illegal. Lots of people do this (esp. in places like Marina and JBR) and generally they are okay (but of course there are consequences if you get into legal trouble, and cohabiting with a member of the opposite sex would be one of the charges pressed against you)


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

There can also be administrative problems with not having a lease ion your name, as certain things like a fishing licence, tv connection etc require a tenancy contract


----------



## anea18 (Nov 14, 2010)

Harms100 said:


> Hi people, just wondering if renting a room is a viable option to enable me to move to Dubai? Potentially the package I am looking at would not be huge and most accommodation I can see is pretty pricey.


are you still searching for a room?


----------



## Harms100 (Mar 18, 2012)

I am, as I understand this maybe a solution in the short term.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Harms100 said:


> Hi people, just wondering if renting a room is a viable option to enable me to move to Dubai? Potentially the package I am looking at would not be huge and most accommodation I can see is pretty pricey.


I was considering this too when I arrived, here in Dubai normally you have to pay 3-4 moths worth of rent each installment, there are huge utilities deposits to make (ie 1000 dewa + 1000 if you have a district cooling + 200/400 telecom + of course all the stuff you need in your house, to buy the furniture, etc) so to go in a house already "started" would make perfect sense.
I think it can be good (or a nightmare) for a number of reasons when you're young, first of all to use the money in something better than lining landlords' pockets, also to make friends, etc. 

There are actually a lot of people sharing in Dubai, altough it is mostly low income oriented, if you want to live with westerners there is not much, in the Marina (eg. Horizon Tower) I know there are.

About the law, if you ask around everyone says a different thing, so I am still not sure whether is legal or not, myself to not incur any risk in the end I went to live on my own.
But let's say that there are many places where this happens very openly, and if you live in a reputable settings nobody should cause you trouble, because the law, if any, is to avoid 10 persons living in 2BR causing problems both to the building and neighbourhood facilities.


----------



## anea18 (Nov 14, 2010)

Harms100 said:


> I am, as I understand this maybe a solution in the short term.


Sorry, but I am hardly on this page. Is there an option writing private messages?


----------

